# Glasgow - The Raintown



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots of a beautiful city.


----------



## Mustaa (Sep 5, 2009)

I must thank you for those lovely shots, they took me back to my amazing Exchange year while living in Glasgow! Still a very good-looking city with so much story behind, even I have some to tell :lol:.
Anyways, great thread, well done!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

61. Charing Cross Mansions. This is where Glasgow's West End begins.










62. Love this one. Absolutely beautiful.










63. It stands all alone. Supermarket on one side a motorway on the other. I bet it escaped the wrecking ball by a whisker. Glad it is still here!










64. These are middle-class tenements. Very pleasant area.










65. Close up.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice buildings, I like the designs and the materials (terra cotta?) used.


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

It's red sandstone. Most of the city is built in either red or blonde sandstone. 

Most buildings after 1900 were built in red sandstone from Ayrshire as the local quarries of blonde sandstone started to run out. So generally blonde = Victorian/Georgian, red = Edwardian, with a few notable exceptions


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful, nice trip kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, El Greco! kay:


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice pictures! Glasgow looks like a very interesting city.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Let us carry on!

66. Glasgow does look very different to other British cities. You normally have endless rows of low lying terraces, but in Glasgow it is block after block of tenements. I like it. Dense, aesthetic, functional.










67. Some more grandness!










68. Random street.










69. You can't quite see it in this photo but there's mountains in the distance. Another cool thing about Glasgow is that there's always mountains forming a backdrop to the skyline.










70. Closer.










71. The notorious M8 which ploughed through the city.










72. A synagogue.










73. Skyline of the West End.










74.










75.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic town and photography, El Greco! kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent pictures! great views kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's a nice gotic skyline on the last pictures! kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

76. Mountains, mountains everywhere.










77.










78. Weather was very changeable, rain, wind, cloud, sun. Just about everything.










79.










80. SNP!










81. Red sandstone buildings.










82. As I said earlier Glasgow is unlike other British cities. The buildings for starters are larger. It does look somewhat Chicagoish...










83. Impressive!










84. Gritty. Atmospheric.










85.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful new set, El Greco!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

86. More San Francisco! 










87. Probably the most impressive street in the city. St Vincent Street.










88. The entire street is lined with grandiose buildings.










89. St Vincent Street can hold its own on the world stage quite easily.










90. At night.










91. And then we went to The Lighthouse. Built by one of the most famous Glaswegians - Charles Rennie Mackintosh.










92. The views are fantastic from up there!










93. It was sunny when we went it. But soon the rain started. A few minutes later it was sunny once more.










94.










95.










96.










97.










98. Spot the mountains.










99. Moody.










100.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update, El Greco!
Particularly St. Vincent Street is spectacular !! kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

And the last batch!

101. Meanwhile back on the street level.










102. Even in London you'll struggle to find Victorian structures as tall as this.










103. Yeah!










104.










105.










106. I bet Glasgow looked really impressive at the height of its power. Before decline of industry, before damage of WWII and before concrete-celebrating loons.










107.










108. I can't get enough of these views. I loved playing around with my telephoto lens!










109. One more.










110. No visit to Glasgow is complete without visiting Gardner Street in the West End!










111.










112.










113.










114. These little Art-Nouveau details can be found in buildings throughout the city.










115. 










116. The famous crane taken from the Granite Steps.










117. Dreamer.










118. One of the best steaks I ever had!










119. Goodbye Glasgow. :wave:


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it! Very comprehensive shots, never seen that angle before on the last one. 

If you're interested, this thread covers some of the city's lost heritage:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780724&highlight=lost+glasgow


----------

